# jet kit install 05 rubicon 500 and 04 400 rancher



## rodh68 (Mar 18, 2010)

i really need help. if anyone has any downloadable pics and instructions on installing these jet kits it would be greatly appreciated. We live in rural alberta canada and am 6 hours away from anywhere I can buy a service manual. snows a melting and We want to ride asap.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you have the the kit? If so let me know. I can walk you through it. Yours will be easy to do. just let me know


----------



## rodh68 (Mar 18, 2010)

That would be terrific. Planning on starting sunday. Its my only day off for a week without prior commitments. Yes I do have both kits. Neighbors picked them up last week. They are both Stage 1 DynoJet kits and according to numbers are the right ones. Thanks again for any help you can give me


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

just PM me when you ready....I can call you if you like. I have free long distance. We will get it running...


----------



## Josh.P (Jan 13, 2010)

where did you pick up the kit for the 400, and how much were they ? im looking for one

thanks


----------



## rodh68 (Mar 18, 2010)

*400 jet kit*

Picked up my dynojet kit at Glenn's Sports Line in rocky Mountainhouse Alberta. Cheap for the difference it made $49.95


----------

